# Old rare train appraisal



## spe1020 (Nov 7, 2014)

I have an old model train likely from the late 1800's or early 1900's. I'm struggling to find anyone who can appraise it. Any help with finding a contact would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Welcome to the site.

To start with it looks like an early Ives train engine. The locomotive.
I am still looking around for an example.

On the engine there is no spot underneath where a windup spring would have been is there?
Do you see any kind of spots where one might have been mounted?

Whenever you post something like this you should post more pictures, top, bottom, all around.
It helps aiding in id'ing them.
Edit,
Some of the early windups are worth a nice buck.

And names and numbers would be nice to know too.
The more the better.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Yes more is needed before further searching.









Check out this early Ives, but this is a windup.
Look at the price that is being bid so far, mark it on your watch list and see how much it goes for.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Lg-Ives-Ear...447789?pt=Model_RR_Trains&hash=item20ef855b6d

Edit,
It just jumped a 100 bucks as I wrote this.
But take note this is not yours it is different.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Look what that windup ended up selling for!


Lg. Ives Early American Cast Iron Clockwork Steam Floor Train Engine DAKOTApaul See original listing
Lg-Ives-Early-American-Cast-Iron-Clockwork-Steam-Floor-Train-Engine-DAKOTApaul
Item Sold
Item condition:--
Ended: Nov 09, 2014 Today 10:01PM
Winning bid:US $1,142.57
[ 27 bids ]
Shipping: $26.95 Expedited Shipping
Item location:Exton, Pennsylvania, United States


----------



## Shadowplayer (Oct 31, 2014)

Full picture


----------



## spe1020 (Nov 7, 2014)

*More pics*

No markings from what I could see.


----------



## spe1020 (Nov 7, 2014)

*Under shot*

No windings


----------



## spe1020 (Nov 7, 2014)

*Pic of passenger car*

Passenger car


----------



## sjm9911 (Dec 20, 2012)

http://m.ebay.com/itm/301374633641?nav=SEARCH
Ed, I think its cast iron. Only thing I could find. One similar on live auctioneers is up to 70$.
Im not a cast iron guy but I would guess around 300$. Some of the cast iron stuff is expensive. I only know that because there are/were places making reprodutions. It could be rare, but , I dont know.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

sjm9911 said:


> http://m.ebay.com/itm/301374633641?nav=SEARCH
> Ed, I think its cast iron. Only thing I could find. One similar on live auctioneers is up to 70$.
> Im not a cast iron guy but I would guess around 300$. Some of the cast iron stuff is expensive. I only know that because there are/were places making reprodutions. It could be rare, but , I dont know.


I think you are right, Kenton it is. Good searching, nice job.:thumbsup:
It sure screamed Ives to me, that is why I couldn't find the passenger cars. Though from his pictures it looked different.
Good job butterfly, my searching must be rubbing off on you.:thumbsup:









http://www.ebay.com/itm/KENTON-CAST...t=Vintage_Antique_Toys_US&hash=item339873909d


----------

